# Macbook with Mac-mini / NUC (slave) ?



## Srikant K (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a Macbook (i7, 16GB RAM, 2017 model) and am planning to buy a Mac-mini / NUC (32GB RAM) to work as slave.
The Slave would be used to host libraries.

Is this a powerful setup to run hybrid-orchestral sessions (>150 tracks) ?

Right now, I'm running everything on my Macbook and it takes a toll due to heating issues and CPU overload.


----------



## sourcefor (Sep 15, 2019)

That’s interesting I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Eloy (Sep 16, 2019)

I use a 2018 Mac Mini (64GB RAM, 2TB, 3.2 6 core) as my slave running about 100 tracks - it is great.


----------



## williamjj (Oct 2, 2019)

Srikant K said:


> I have a Macbook (i7, 16GB RAM, 2017 model) for my https://getcasinoslots.com/free-online-slots/hd/ (hd casino games) project and am planning to buy a Mac-mini / NUC (32GB RAM) to work as slave.
> The Slave would be used to host libraries.
> Is this a powerful setup to run hybrid-orchestral sessions (>150 tracks) ?
> Right now, I'm running everything on my Macbook and it takes a toll due to heating issues and CPU overload.


Have you bought it? Or still thinking? Cause I was thinking about buying it too.


----------



## Srikant K (Oct 9, 2019)

williamjj said:


> Have you bought it? Or still thinking? Cause I was thinking about buying it too.


I still need to do some research before buying it.
Mainly concerned about the feasibility with Macbook & Logic Pro.


----------



## Srikant K (Oct 9, 2019)

Eloy said:


> I use a 2018 Mac Mini (64GB RAM, 2TB, 3.2 6 core) as my slave running about 100 tracks - it is great.


Whats your Master system ?
And which DAW do you use ?


----------



## Eloy (Oct 9, 2019)

Srikant K said:


> Whats your Master system ?
> And which DAW do you use ?



Srikant,

Thank you for asking.

Master is 2013 Mac Pro (see attached photo) 6 core 64GB ram 2TB (OWC), Logic Pro, LG 43” Monitor (fantastic with Logic, screen sharing for 2018 Mac Mini slave 64GB/2TB and scoring to screen-all in front of you), Focus Thunderbolt - 128 buffer - Mac mini 100 tracks - Mac Pro 40 tracks, Hornberg breath controller. 

This is the best, most quiet and cleanest set up I have ever owned (and let me tell I have gone through many set ups - to much time). 

I always ask myself - “How do I want to spend my life between now and death”.

Eloy


----------



## Srikant K (Oct 13, 2019)

Fantastic....I'm planning something similar. I use Logic as well.
Could you share your mail ID please ?

I would be getting in touch with you very soon regarding the setup process.


----------

